# handguns what calliber



## cjf1025 (Jun 1, 2010)

I would like to scout the woods out around my cabin for new hunting spots. What calliber or model of handgun would be best for protection when I am scouting?


----------



## Sully2 (Mar 9, 2010)

single or double action 38/357


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

If your talking about 2 legged and medium sized 4 legged varmits. .38/.357 is a good choice. If however you are in bear country you better upgrade to a larger cal.. Hot loaded 45 long colt in a ruger or a .44 mag. better take down on large animals.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

If you have bear around then a good .44mag is the answer. Just shoot it enought that you can hit something with it. :smt033


----------



## hogger129 (May 4, 2010)

cjf1025 said:


> I would like to scout the woods out around my cabin for new hunting spots. What calliber or model of handgun would be best for protection when I am scouting?


Personally, I will always prefer the 1911 .45 to almost anything.

I'd suggest a .357 Magnum, .44 Magnum or a .50. Maybe a Desert Eagle would be a good route if you're in bear country. And I'd stick with FMJ when you're out in the woods. I've noticed some animals want to keep on going unless you get a good shot that penetrates the skull.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

44 mag SA ruger or DA S&W
the 44 mag is the best all around handgun ever
use 44 specials when you don't need the magnum power


----------



## cmaki413 (Feb 11, 2010)

I just carry a .38 around when I'm out. Not too many bears where I am, but my grandpa had bear issues, and carried the old .44 for that reason.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

+1 suggestions already given. .357/.41/.44 in the magnums and 10mm in a semi auto will take care of pretty much all situations. .40 S&W with 180 grain hot stuff is what I carry in the NW woods but it is more about what I have rather than what would really be ideal. I consider it adequate for cougar, coyotes and wolves but marginal at best for black bear. A lot of it depends on your location, situation and what you can comfortably handle. In N. America I think the 44 mag still makes a strong case for itself as a top do it all side arm especially if bear of any type are in the mix.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

You don't say what part of the world you live in, or what sort of predator you need protection from.

Generally speaking, I think of the .44 magnum as being a good revolver round for hunting deer sized animals, and with the proper load, it should be pretty good protection against cats, wolves, wild hogs, and maybe bears, if you are also a little bit lucky.

Personally, I carry a 10mm G20 (Glock) loaded with 180 grain FMJ's, in the woods, because I shoot it well, inside of 25 yards, it has power approaching the .41 magnum, and a 15 round magazine. There are no known dangerous predators around here, but I have walked up amongst small herds of feral hogs while slipping around in the woods, and there is always a possibility that a big boar or a sow with pigs could come at you, under some circumstances.

The .357 magnum would also be fine for the type of protection I want, but probably a bit light for use against a bear. If I thought it likely that I might encounter large bears, I would want nothing less than a 12 gauge slug gun.


----------

